# Chessies



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

Is there anyone in the area, (North- Northwest Ga) who runs Cheasapeakes? I have a male, three and a half years old, my 5th Chessie. My daughter and her family may want to look at getting a female pup. By the way,


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 17, 2012)

Not that will admit it publicly!!!!  Seriously, there isn't anyone I would recommend in Ga.  Do have some out of staters I like though.  Pm me if you want more info.


----------



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

*Ha! Here we go...insecure Lab guys.*

Seriously back at ya! I see you're a pro, Labs are definately the way to go. If you want one good, game, loyal, family loving and guarding dog, in my mind you can't beat a Chessie. I've had 5 with this one, he's by far not the best I've had, used to get yoeman's service from Chessies when I lived in Western Washington.


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 17, 2012)

And No i'm not insecure...I run chocolate dogs!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 17, 2012)

Dang .. you beat me to it!  I was just about to point out it didn't much matter that brown was brown.


----------



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the P.M. Joe! Feed what you like! In all truth by far most folks would do better with Labs. I'm quirky myself, so I get along good with chessies.


----------



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

By the way, not being the popular guy on the block has it's advantages. Ever seen a Chessadoodle?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 17, 2012)

conejero said:


> By the way, not being the popular guy on the block has it's advantages. Ever seen a Chessadoodle?



Oh no...NG is that you?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 17, 2012)

conejero said:


> By the way, not being the popular guy on the block has it's advantages. Ever seen a Chessadoodle?



 



ThunderRoad said:


> Oh no...NG is that you?


----------



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

NG? I'm saying if I ever do start seeing Chessadoodles, Mastapeakes... I will swallow my tongue. Saw a "mastador" yesterday...awsome, impresive looking dog, still a mut. Owner lady says " there trying to make it a breed". As Popeye would say: Oh me gorschk!


----------



## puddlehunter (Aug 17, 2012)

Chessies are awesome, I hunted one myself for 8 years.  Still on the lookout for another good one.  I know they are not as popular as field trial competition dogs, I always figured it was because they were too smart for all that silliness  IMO you can't beat em for a great working dog, tireless, great drive and they make great watch dogs!!...Easy to train if you know what you are doing


----------



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

puddlehunter, you're singing my song. I sometimes think that a chessie can be kind of like a cat: capable of incredible physical feats, extremely smart, but try and pressure 'em too much when they don't see the point...you have a problem.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 17, 2012)

conejero said:


> puddlehunter, you're singing my song. I sometimes think that a chessie can be kind of like a cat: capable of incredible physical feats, extremely smart, but try and pressure 'em too much when they don't see the point...you have a problem.



you have a problem,yea you will get bit. fun,fun,fun, FF. A CHESSIE


----------



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

I have ff'd all 5 of my Chessies, none has bit me. Rule #1 of training ANY dog:...gotta be smarter than the dog. Stategy is everything with a Bay dog.


----------



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

More likely to shut down and tell you to go FF yourself than to bite you.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 17, 2012)

conejero said:


> More likely to shut down and tell you to go FF yourself than to bite you.



Have you ever trained a chessie that you did not raise as a pup. A cheesie matures a lot slower than labs. They are normally almost two when the FF starts.


----------



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, when I was 19-25 years old, I trained for a couple of gun dog kennels in Washington State, I worked mostly with Labs, some Chessies, fewer goldens. Lots of GSP's and Springers. I do not agree that you would wait till the age of two to FF any working retriever.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 17, 2012)

conejero said:


> Yes, when I was 19-25 years old, I trained for a couple of gun dog kennels in Washington State, I worked mostly with Labs, some Chessies, fewer goldens. Lots of GSP's and Springers. I do not agree that you would wait till the age of two to FF any working retriever.



Its all good I'm not asking you to agree. Everyone is different. If your chessie is shutting down on you it's not mature enough for what your trying to teach. They have a motor only few labs will ever see.


----------



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

I just read over this thread, and realize that I'm getting sucked into one of the main reasons I try to stay away from forums. I appologize guys, not interested in yet another Lab vs. Chessie - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - match. Most folks would do better with a Lab, there are reasons they are the most popular, not just retrievers, but pet dogs too. Love 'em, just love a Chessie more for me. But, I promise, Chessies have no alligator blood mixed in, they are of different temperament from Labs, and Goldens, but some of us like just that. You like your Lab, excellent! You're feeding it. I bet I would love him too. I'll feed Chessies.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 17, 2012)

conejero said:


> I just read over this thread, and realize that I'm getting sucked into one of the main reasons I try to stay away from forums. I appologize guys, not interested in yet another Lab vs. Chessie - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - match. Most folks would do better with a Lab, there are reasons they are the most popular, not just retrievers, but pet dogs too. Love 'em, just love a Chessie more for me. But, I promise, Chessies have no alligator blood mixed in, they are of different temperament from Labs, and Goldens, but some of us like just that. You like your Lab, excellent! You're feeding it. I bet I would love him too. I'll feed Chessies.



It has nothing to do with lab verse chessie, I like both breeds.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not trying to upset you are say a lab is a better breed.


----------



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

' you have a problem,yea you will get bit. fun,fun,fun, FF. A CHESSIE''
I like any good working dog, regardless of breed. I've messed with a few. I just get tired of the same old tired "chessies will bite" "chessies are slow to mature" That's why I apologized for going there. No, a lot of chessies will react by shutting down if you apply what would be standard fare for a Lab, regardless of age.  By you're avatar, you shoot a lot more ducks over your yellow Lab than I do these last few years. That's awesome, and if that dog fetched 'em all it's a good one. Again, I just made the mistake of letting the same old tired stereotypes of Chesapeake Bay Retrievers get my goat. No harm, no fowl. (pun intended). At my age, my goat should be ungettable!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 17, 2012)

dang you're sort of sensitive aren't you?

trying showing up to hunt tests and club training days with a 23 lb boykin and run amongst all the lab guys with really good dogs. no one here was really giving you a hard time.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 17, 2012)

Just train the dog you got whether it be a block head, a chocolate possum, a nappy headed chessie, or even an idiot springer. All dogs regardless of breed are individuals and need to be trained ad such.


----------



## conejero (Aug 17, 2012)

Boys, I agree. Thanks for the tips, Joe!


----------



## puddlehunter (Aug 17, 2012)

It's always a fun debate but not fair to the Labrador though...i trained my chessie a long time ago, I used the old water dog book for guidance and I figured out the rest myself (I have a background in dog training) but the chessie was my first attempt at a duck dog.  He was steady to shot, delivered to hand, could handle a blind and behaved himself at home.  A great hunting companion.  I think the chessie gets a bad rap for their aggressiveness and that you can't place a one size fits all program on them like most labs.  From what I have seen most modern programs, while excellent, are designed to produce the quickest results which makes sense because a lot of people make a lot of money training dogs and speed is efficiency.  I'm not saying its bad quality, but with most chessies you can't apply a one size fits all program.  A trainer not experienced with them has to actually tailor a lot to the individual dog and that not efficient.   Although there are several champion field trial chessies I don't think that game is as well suited for them as it is the lab.

Chessies tend to be one owner dogs so to speak, it's hard to get a chessie to work with anybody else but the owner, mine used to look at me before he picked up my buddies birds, we always got a chuckle out of that.   Most labs will work for anybody that will reward them, mine might refuse to do anything for anyone but me if it was the wrong time of the day.

I love both breeds, I have a soft spot for chessies but if I wanted an easier to train dog I would get a lab.


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 17, 2012)

conejero said:


> Boys, I agree. Thanks for the tips, Joe!



Anytime


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 17, 2012)

There is no such thing as a one size fits all program for any breed.


----------



## puddlehunter (Aug 17, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> There is no such thing as a one size fits all program for any breed.



I agree, but a lot of programs are sold that leave not much wiggle room.  I always believed in basic training theory and technique applied to the individual dog.  But I don't claim to be a retriever trainer, just my retrievers trainer..


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 17, 2012)

conejero said:


> ' you have a problem,yea you will get bit. fun,fun,fun, FF. A CHESSIE''
> I like any good working dog, regardless of breed. I've messed with a few. I just get tired of the same old tired "chessies will bite" "chessies are slow to mature" That's why I apologized for going there. No, a lot of chessies will react by shutting down if you apply what would be standard fare for a Lab, regardless of age.  By you're avatar, you shoot a lot more ducks over your yellow Lab than I do these last few years. That's awesome, and if that dog fetched 'em all it's a
> good one. Again, I just made the mistake of letting the same old tired stereotypes of Chesapeake Bay Retrievers get my goat. No harm, no fowl. (pun intended). At my age, my goat should be ungettable!



That yellow lab was trained with a few chessie's and he has picked up a lot of birds. Unfortunately he is a fighter and I think we have tried everything.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 17, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Just train the dog you got whether it be a block head, a chocolate possum, a nappy headed chessie, or even an idiot springer. All dogs regardless of breed are individuals and need to be trained ad such.



I'm affend ....   You left out my bubble headed bleached blond!


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 17, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'm affend ....   You left out my bubble headed bleached blond!
> 
> View attachment 683218



My mistake.......or swamp collies.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 17, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> My mistake.......or swamp collies.



Nope ... the last one we had was a swamp collie for sure.  This one is a classic air head if I ever saw one.  Show dog all the way, don't like to get his hair wet but when he does he still looks good doing it.  Jerry and Scotty nick named him Fabio.


----------



## Folsom (Aug 17, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> dang you're sort of sensitive aren't you?
> 
> trying showing up to hunt tests and club training days with a 23 lb boykin and run amongst all the lab guys with really good dogs. no one here was really giving you a hard time.



No way he weighs that much......


----------



## injun joe (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey Joe. There's a Chessie guy in White GA named Brian Sczech at Gold Plated Gundogs that your daughter should probably contact if she's interested in a Chessie. He works a lot of dogs for different kennels and keeps tabs on litters on the way.


----------



## conejero (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Injun joe. That's what I was looking for. Do you have anumber for Brian Sczech?


----------



## Fat Albert (Aug 19, 2012)

Brian Szcheck is a nice guy... I live about 20 minutes from his kennels. Super clean and professionally run. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to give out numbers on here... But if you want to pm me I can give it to you. 

I have a 21 month old chessie that I have trained myself. 1st retriever i have had... 1st dog to train. Not FF'ed yet. Not exactly polished on everything. But full of get up and go and not afraid to tackle anything! Brian has helped me several times over the past couple years with him even though I didn't buy the dog from him and I wanted to train him myself. Like I said... Super nice guy. When you talk to him tell him Dutch says hi. He'll probably have some choice words about Bear dog!


----------



## Fat Albert (Aug 19, 2012)

And as far as the chessie thing goes... I can see why some folks would say they are aggressive, hard headed and all the other monikers they put on them. Myself I think they are just misunderstood and unfairly compared with labs. They are DEFINITELY NOT LABS! Bear is a one man dog... He will try me for top dog position on a regular basis... He then accept very quickly that he is NOT top dog...  He can get kind of persnippity with others who invade his space when he doesn't give them permission. But he is the most loyal dog I've ever seen... There is absolutely no quit in him... And he has a memory like an elephant. He remembers bumpers stuck in trees for days and it drives him completely psycho until I get it out and he can complete the retrieve. Never seen anything like it. This will be our second season hunting together... Can't wait!


----------



## conejero (Aug 19, 2012)

Dutch, that Bear sounds like my kind of guy! My current dog Mike is actually not as strong willed as any other Chessie I've had. He's a good dog, just not as rough and tough as many. I'll P.M. you for that # thanks.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh Great, now you guys have me wanting a Chessie again. I have always had an eye for them...

Hey Ms. Tag-a-long, we did nic-name him Fabio but there is no doubt that those family lines cross at some point. I mean, LOOK at their HAIR!


----------



## Fat Albert (Aug 20, 2012)

conejero said:


> Dutch, that Bear sounds like my kind of guy! My current dog Mike is actually not as strong willed as any other Chessie I've had. He's a good dog, just not as rough and tough as many. I'll P.M. you for that # thanks.



Just replied to your pm. 

Talk about strong willed... bear actually "marked" my hunting buddy last week!  He said if he'd caught him he would have beat him good and proper!


----------



## conejero (Aug 20, 2012)

Ha! Tag, you're it, he said!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 20, 2012)

*Oh no*



ngaduck said:


> Just train the dog you got whether it be a block head, a chocolate possum, a nappy headed chessie, or even an idiot springer. All dogs regardless of breed are individuals and need to be trained ad such.


I have only said that to be told that my methods are old school and that I dont know cause when I STARTED WE DID NOT HAVE SMARTWORK OR WHAT EVER. I had to work for pros , read books, throw birds and learn the hardway.  But everything you said in this post is correct.  I say this to all help the man. I have seen lots of great dogs of all breeds and every one is an indivual and so are the trainers. Good luck !


----------



## Fat Albert (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey Conejero... did you get ahold of Brian?


----------



## LANCE MILLER (Aug 23, 2012)

*chessies*

yea, give Brian a call. He helped me with my Chessy too! Great guy, cant go wrong with a chessy. As far as a good hunting buddy and die hard retriever, Chessys are the way to go! The bond you get with a Chessy is undescribable.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 23, 2012)

*True fact.*



LANCE MILLER said:


> yea, give Brian a call. He helped me with my Chessy too! Great guy, cant go wrong with a chessy. As far as a good hunting buddy and die hard retriever, Chessys are the way to go! The bond you get with a Chessy is undescribable.


 I have hunted with you over your dog and you do have a good dog Lance. One thig is for sure she is smarter than the handler.


----------



## waistdeep (Sep 7, 2012)

know someone with two litters as of 9-6-12


----------



## puddlehunter (Sep 8, 2012)

waistdeep said:


> know someone with two litters as of 9-6-12



Could you pm the contact info.. All this chessie talk has me wanting to get another one


----------



## shortstroke (Sep 10, 2012)

puddlehunter said:


> Could you pm the contact info.. All this chessie talk has me wanting to get another one



x2 please!


----------



## nicksavet (Sep 10, 2012)

Best chessies I have ever seen are @ http://www.brushwaters.com/.


----------



## acemedic1 (Sep 11, 2012)

puddlehunter said:


> Could you pm the contact info.. All this chessie talk has me wanting to get another one



Id like information as well if you dont mind.  Thanks


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 12, 2012)

funny reading these posts!!
i have a chessie, hunted her hard and she still goes. yes she is hard headed but like others have mentioned as well, every dog and every breed is different, youve got to find what personality the dog has and what works best for training them. as far as mine goes, she is a wonderful dog, good with children, very mild and retrieves like its going out of style!! i love the breed and wouldnt hae any other dog. JMO


----------



## injun joe (Sep 12, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Dec 8, 2012)

Best dog I ever had was a black lab chessie mix he was awesome loving temperment of a lab and work ethic of a chessie, he would get all curly haired if I kept him out of water for 2 weeks, didn't teach him a thing just sanded the edges a bit


----------



## puddlehunter (Dec 9, 2012)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Best dog I ever had was a black lab chessie mix he was awesome loving temperment of a lab and work ethic of a chessie, he would get all curly haired if I kept him out of water for 2 weeks, didn't teach him a thing just sanded the edges a bit



Best thing about a Chessie, hone the edges and they will retrieve until they drop.  Don't have to worry too much about their retrieve drive thats for sure, now letting your buddies in the blind thats another story,,,


----------



## jechols33 (Dec 9, 2012)

nicksavet said:


> Best chessies I have ever seen are @ http://www.brushwaters.com/.



x2!  Thats where my current one came from.


----------

